# how to take Creatine Capsules?



## hylandky (Jan 12, 2011)

just bought some Optimum Nutrition Creatine 2500 Capsules, 300 capsule 2.5 g of creatine per pill, just windering when i take them do i need to drink them with a sugary juice? or just with food? or what?


----------



## gopro (Jan 12, 2011)

hylandky said:


> just bought some Optimum Nutrition Creatine 2500 Capsules, 300 capsule 2.5 g of creatine per pill, just windering when i take them do i need to drink them with a sugary juice? or just with food? or what?



Take them along with your post workout shake or meal (2 of them). On off days take 1-2 caps with breakfast.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2011)

hylandky said:


> just bought some Optimum Nutrition Creatine 2500 Capsules, 300 capsule 2.5 g of creatine per pill, just windering when i take them do i need to drink them with a sugary juice? or just with food? or what?



The recommended dose for creatine monohydrate is 5grams daily. 

For optimal absorption you want an insulin spike, e.g. Dextrose, and you also want to take them post work-out. 

If its a non-training day just pop them with any meal that would be close to the time you would normally get done training.

That's about it, personally I don't believe in "loading", nor do I believe you need to cycle creatine, but that is up for debate I guess.


----------



## hylandky (Jan 12, 2011)

alright sounds good, i think im going to do the loading phase just because with the pills its easy to do.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 12, 2011)

Loading is a lost practice at this point.  It's unnecessary, but it doesn't hurt either.


----------



## hylandky (Jan 12, 2011)

really? whats the reason you dont have too exaclty?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2011)

try loading if you want, it can't really hurt, just might be a waste of creatine and maybe some extra kidney stress, stay hydrated!


----------



## gopro (Jan 13, 2011)

I DO cycle my creatine 12 weeks on and 4 weeks off. I DO load when I go back on, but that is simply to resaturate my cells more quickly...not because it is a "magical" process.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 13, 2011)

hylandky said:


> really? whats the reason you dont have too exaclty?



Its not necessarily to double dose creatine to "load."  You can reach phosphocreatine capacities with regular dosing.  Your body can only absorb so much at a time and the rest is pissed out. 

Otherwise, people who use pre-workouts and aren't supplementing creatine alongside with it, are gaining nothing from the creatine which is in every single pre-workout on the market. You certainly don't load pre-workouts.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2011)

Werd!  PWO shake, about 5g.  I don't cycle it and don't usually even take it on my off days and my muscles seem to stay saturated anyway.


----------

